# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  مشكلة في s5230

## azizbba34

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته . أرجو المساعدة جهاز s5230 عندما أوصله ب chargeur  يشتعل لكن عندما أنزع الشارجور ينطفئء

----------


## youssef0707

قم بتنقية اسنان الهاتف والبطارية جيدا  بالابرة

----------

